# Build Thread: Front Wheel Drive REAL Dual Exhaust....



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey....this is for those guys that have toyed with the idea of a full real dual exhaust....I have thought about this but did not like the systems available(borla, remus) and I feel they are way over priced. I'm not privy to the idea of being a poser so the dummy adapter is not an option, but even if I was(crossed my mind) it is not available any longer. 
Next, there is virtually no car customizing scene here where I am. The few shops that do custom work here charge obscene prices and do mediocre work. So what's a brotha to do? Take matters in my own hands. 
My first quest is to assemble all the parts because I will literally tell have to tell the numbskulls how to do everything. The biggest obstacle so far is to find a very tight radius 90 degree bend to put behind the valence to weld the tip on.Because of the size restrictions I ended up going with 1.5 diameter pipe to fit. And was able to use a weldable cast bend. BTW these are very hard to find.
























peep my blog: http://www.josephrush.com

_Modified by joes280 at 3:55 PM 5-27-2009_


_Modified by joes280 at 4:01 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Build Thread: Front Wheel Drive REAL Dual Exhaust.... (joes280)*

Just so you know, it's been done:


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Build Thread: Front Wheel Drive REAL Dual Exhaust.... (Murderface)*

perfect!!!!....is that you?.....that is very similar to what i'm doing but not quite....my thing is trying to document it for those like me...couldn't find anything on the net remotely close to a build....
problem is most shops in my area are very scared to do any "custom" work despite how easy it might be, they really don't think outside the box....so you have to walk them thru every step bc they have no vision....couple this with driving an Audi and you'd be hard pressed to find anybody to even attempt it.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Build Thread: Front Wheel Drive REAL Dual Exhaust.... (joes280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joes280* »_perfect!!!!....is that you?

No, not my work...

_Quote »_my thing is trying to document it for those like me...couldn't find anything on the net remotely close to a build....


You are picking up where the guy who built that one was lacking then


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

LOL at you for calling that a Full real dual exhaust....




_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 8:01 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

is there a sound click of something like this?


----------



## jhsoccerodp (Oct 19, 2008)

yea the sound clip is disconnect your exhaust clamp and drop the down pipe down a bit, listen to it lol, it has no muffler or resonator so thats how it would sound


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

nothing flows like a T


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (fijitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fijitt* »_nothing flows like a T

Tripe T FTW.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

lol.....never implied that I was documenting a full turbo or catback exhaust.....my mod is strictly for aethestics and sound as are all my mods....i do not want to add any strictly performance mods just my own personal taste.....if it adds performance as a side effect then thats fine.....I just didn't wanna add a dummy tip on the other side bc I think it looks weird when no exhaust comes out....
I want to document and add to the community for those who want the same as me...a fwd with a dual exhaust without paying over a g for it...hope that clears things up...lol


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

How, exactly, is this different than the Quattro version of a dual exaust?
Not trying to sound dense, but I just went with a Jetex SS exhaust that was WAY less than $1k...and a dual rear valence. Why can't you do something like that?


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_How, exactly, is this different than the Quattro version of a dual exaust?
Not trying to sound dense, but I just went with a Jetex SS exhaust that was WAY less than $1k...and a dual rear valence. Why can't you do something like that?


The exhaust tunnel on the FWD TT is drastically different than the Quattro versions, the spare tire well and the gas tank are too much of an obstacle for a true y-pipe style dual exhaust. There was a guy in the MK4 world that did some serious modification to a GTI rear underbody to get an R32 rear valence and dual exhaust on his car. I'm sure someone can find it on here...


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Build Thread: Front Wheel Drive REAL Dual Exhaust.... (joes280)*

I get what your trying to do but keep in mind the 225 exhaust isn't a real dual either, only the dual tips on the muffler. You would get way better performance out of a over size single and a better sound even if its not stainless no big thing. The dual tip look is played any way, every car out there has it .


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Build Thread: Front Wheel Drive REAL Dual Exhaust.... (TToxic)*

In my opinion a REAL dual would be only on a V motor. but for a single head design............a real dual would look basically like what B&B made for me:


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Build Thread: Front Wheel Drive REAL Dual Exhaust.... (M this 1!)*

/\ it's official, we can now lock this thread up.







I can appreciate the OP's idea
and trying to achieve a goal.
sounds like he really needs to find
the right shop that does good
affordable custom work.


_Modified by exboy99 at 10:12 PM 5-30-2009_


----------

